# Filtro pasa bajo de 15kHz para Transmisor FM



## clavedefa (Jul 9, 2011)

Cuando reproduzco algunos mp3 y lo emito con un transmisor fm estéreo con pll
produce un sonido indeseado (solo cuando los mp3 tienen mucho Sonidos agudos)

Utilizo MBL4 Broadcast en mi pc

lo que ase falta un filtro pasa bajo de 15khz
el cual actúa como un muro que detiene las señales de audio de alta frecuencia sobre los 15 KHz

algunos de ustedes tiene alguna experiencia con filtro pasa bajo de 15khz
y si algunos de ustedes tienes circuito para fabricar dicho filtro seria bueno  que lo publicara

agradeceré la ayuda 

la información que encontré esta en http://www.stipe.co.cl/limit.htm pero es venta


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 9, 2011)

Por que no usas el Breakaway? Es un software muy bueno, que tambien lo uso en mi PC y es procesador, limitador compresor y filtro. Las frecuencias muy agudas no pasan, y te aseguro casi al 100% que te va a funcionar de mil maravillas.

En google pon _breakaway audio enhancer_ y en el primer link aparece _download demo_.

Saludos


----------



## clavedefa (Jul 9, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Por que no usas el Breakaway? Es un software muy bueno, que tambien lo uso en mi PC y es procesador, limitador compresor y filtro. Las frecuencias muy agudas no pasan, y te aseguro casi al 100% que te va a funcionar de mil maravillas.
> 
> En google pon _breakaway audio enhancer_ y en el primer link aparece _download demo_.
> 
> Saludos



con respecto al breakaway audio enhancer
el problema con el es que ocupa mucho recurso en el pc

mi pc no es tan potente

agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

clavedefa dijo:


> Cuando reproduzco algunos mp3 y lo emito con un transmisor fm estéreo con pll
> produce un sonido indeseado (solo cuando los mp3 tienen mucho Sonidos agudos)
> 
> Utilizo MBL4 Broadcast en mi pc
> ...



Lo que necesitas es una filtro pasabajo de sexto u octavo orden, buscalo asi en google que te apareceran los cálculos pertienentes.

Por cierto es preferible cortar a 17 - 18khz y usar un Desser correctamente ajustado...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 9, 2011)

clavedefa dijo:


> con respecto al breakaway audio enhancer
> el problema con el es que ocupa mucho recurso en el pc
> 
> mi pc no es tan potente
> ...



Al instalar el Breakaway, el programa de configuracion te da a elegir el búfer a usar. Buscas el menor bufer posible y el que te funcione mejor (el que no te haga pegar el pc)

Saludos !


----------



## clavedefa (Jul 9, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Lo que necesitas es una filtro pasabajo de sexto u octavo orden, buscalo asi en google que te apareceran los cálculos pertienentes.
> 
> Por cierto es preferible cortar a 17 - 18khz y usar un Desser correctamente ajustado...



gracias por la información Dano

Buscando encontré esta web
http://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/calc_08.php
Sallen Key Lowpass Filter Design






tengo una duda es sobre el triangulo el que sele en web
este sera un circuito integrado Amplificador
si sera así puede ser algo como TL081 o LF351


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2011)

De acordo con Dano es necessario agregar el filtro passabajo en la salida del PC , de nada adianta "equalizar" por software donde el problema es la falta de filtragen suficiente en la salida del conversor digital para analogico del PC . El oido humano no escuta mas que unos 20Khz ay o porque no se preocupan en filtrar las salidas del PC. El filtro passabajo activo con corte agudo en 15Khz agregado en la salida es suficiente para resolver muchos problemas de ruidos molestos quando en modo estereo.
Saludos a todos !!
Daniel Lopes.


----------

